# Good Place to run Harness through firewall



## Chevy6.0Fisher (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been on the forum for some time under a different name, but forgot the information... I just finished installing my Fisher Push Plates and Wiring Harnesses, Just curious where on the firewall I can run my wires for the Plow Control, thank you!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I ran mine under the cab and up throught the floor shifter for the tranfercase worked great.


----------



## Chevy6.0Fisher (Sep 20, 2011)

i would but i can't i have push button shift, The previous owner had a plow on it, I figured that out after i bought it lol, Looks like he possibly ran it up near the gas pedal not sure though... thanks!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If he had a blade on it there should be a hole in the firewall already.


----------



## Chevy6.0Fisher (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah But i didn't know if they used a plug and put the plug back in when he traded the truck in... Thanks guys =]


----------



## Mark71 (Sep 3, 2010)

bump for you


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

You didn't list the truck or year but check here.... page 13 & 15 or look for the right pdf for your truck on gmupfitter for similar info

http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/dload/LDPDF/800.PDF


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i normally punch out the the hole were the clutch would go. if there isnt one then i make one were the clutch would normally go, then its out of the way and can easy be repaired with a rubber plug if you sell the truck.


----------



## Chevy6.0Fisher (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry lol! Its a 2004 chevy Silverado 2500Hd Ext Cab Short bed, 6.0L Automatic Push button 4x4... I actually ran it through a rubber thingy to the right of the steering column...


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Whatever you do, DO NOT push it between the grommet and the firewall! even just minor vibrations from normal vehicle operation combined with the pressure against it from the grommet and the metal edge of the firewall WILL slowly wear away the coating on the wires and then you're gonna have major problems and its probably going to happen at 2:30 in the morning while you're plowing a 3' blizzard. o to any auto parts store and you can pick up a firewall grommet just drill a hole in the firewall making sure you check whats on both sides before you drill and give the controller wiring its own grommet and you'll be all set!


----------



## Chevy6.0Fisher (Sep 20, 2011)

Mike will it be fine if I back it up with fire loom?


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Assuming you mean the rubber thingy to the right of the steering column when looking towards the BACK of the truck FROM THE FRONT. That is where I've run all mine through. If you cut into that large grommet and run your wires through the grommet, then you should be ok. if you just pushed the grommet aside and the wires are between the metal and the grommet, that's not so good, even chafing will probably eventually chafe there as noted above.


----------

